# Beamer Agility Runs from last weekend



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

That's awesome... thanks for posting.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice  Thanks for posting


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Cool! I loved watching these. It makes me excited to start agility classes with Penny in January.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice runs! Looks like a pretty nice Novice start! Welcome to agility!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice runs! I have been out of Agility class for two months now, and I do miss it a lot (been busy and the holidays). So do my pups. We will be starting classes again after the New Years, and I hope my trials are indoors. 

My pups do great on their runs, but then go start smelling the ground and lose focus. I wonder how long it takes before they don't do this during class haha

I enjoyed your videos, and look forward to more of them soon


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Way to go!


----------

